# Tivo.NET:Free Streaming Tivo Media Server..it works!



## jdmatl (Apr 27, 2003)

I can't believe it. This freeware product tivo.net works great. No need to wait for TivoDesktop 2.4

It shows up in your "now playing" list. It will stream "real-time" .AVI's and more. No need to convert them then upload them to the S2.

Only catch is you need a pc running Dotnet and a powerful Cpu.

Give it look

http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Default.aspx?Page=TiVoDotNet&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport

all details are there.

Hope I am not dup'ing a post. But didn't see any mention of Tivo.Net in this forum


----------



## jdmatl (Apr 27, 2003)

update:

Ok, it isn't perfect. Looks like if you add new files to your streaming directory, need to "refresh" it via the "rescan" option in the admin screen. 

If not the new files won't appear as options to stream in the "now playing".

Streaming .avi's at 16:9, 3072 video and 192k audio with zero problems. conversion on the fly works great. the aspect is 100% dead on. No "fat/wide" people on my 50" DLP viewing in 16:9 mode. 

no need for me to run AVI-to-mp2 converter then upload to the S2 to watch stuff I get off the net in .avi format.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you notice the huge active thread  on this ?


----------



## dimockn (Apr 4, 2008)

FYI

With my Series 2 DT Tivo (bought Jan 2008 in Canada) I have successfully used Tivo.Net (version 0.9.1a) on my Win XP Sp2 PC.

Some notes and tips

Download the installation file via the Download tab at http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodotnet
Just run the file SetupTiVoDotNet.msi and click the usual prompts. (No need to do anything about the separate ffmpeg file that you may see there.)

If using Windows Firewall, it will block Tivo.Net so you wont see it in the Tivos Now Playing List unless you set up the firewall to open ports 9032 and 9033 for TCP. I just disabled the Windows Firewall to overcome that.

After installing Tivo.Net on your PC, you need to run the Start Service (icon is installed with Tivo.Net). After that you can click on the Tivo.Net Administration icon to bring up a web type page for setting up Tivo.Net. If the service isnt running (Start Service as above), then the page wont load and you will see that in the browser.

The default location for you to put videos in on your PC so they will show up within Tivo.Net on the Tivo, is C:\Program Files\Pipkin Technologies\TiVo.Net\Videos\ but in the Tivo.Net Administration interface you can configure it to be any directory.
You can put most any type of video files in it (.flv. .mpg, etc).
You can even just put shortcuts in it that point to such video files elsewhere on your PC. Regardless of the shortcut name, the video will show up on the Tivo with the name of the actual video file. In the Tivo Now Playing list, you should see Tivo.Net (for me it was right below the item for your PC that shows up when you are running Tivo Desktop on the PC). If you select Tivo.Net you will see the filenames of the videos that you have in your video Tivo.Net directory as above.

You dont need Tivo Desktop Plus. The free Tivo Desktop is all (maybe not even that is really required?)

With Tivo.net I was able to watch some Avengers episodes (.flv) that I hadnt been able to watch on Tivo any other way (When I had transcoded them to mpeg2 format I was able to watch them on my PC, but via Tivo Desktop on my Tivo they came out badly garbled.). With Tivo.Net I just put shortcuts to the .flv files into my Videos directory, hit Submit/Rescan Directory on the Tivo.net Administration Main page, and then I could see them in Tivo.Net on the Tivo and transfer/play them immediately with no prior transcoding.


----------

